# Jay Peak 4-9-16



## Dick Gazinya (Apr 9, 2016)

Jay pretty good.  10" since yesterday, 18" in last 48 hrs. 52 trails. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 9, 2016)

Winter! At last, better late than never, stellar day at Jay, woods skied great, coverage excellent, must have gotten some heavy wet snow to coat everything before the latest snow.


----------



## Dick Gazinya (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 9, 2016)

Sorry for the double image, I'm good at that.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice hit!


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 11, 2016)

Sunday didn't suck either, the most Winter like conditions I've skied in months.



Stayed at Maple Farms B&B in Troy VT, pleasant accommodations,  yummy breakfast.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 11, 2016)

Very nice!  Way to get at it!


----------



## Abubob (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for the report. I currently sharing all the recent reports with friends of mine to convince them that there is indeed good skiing in April (we'll see if any come through in May this year) and not to give up the ghost just because a date on a calendar.


----------

